# Tucson Festival of Books-->March 15-16, 2014; 9:30-5:30 both days



## Thorne (Mar 12, 2014)

The Tucson Festival of Books is taking place on the University of Arizona Campus this weekend. If you are a writer, or just want to meet published authors from all genres and age groups, this is an awesome event. 
March 15-16, 2014 (9:30am - 5:30pm both days)

https://tucsonfestivalofbooks.org/

I will be volunteering at the Anthropology table a few hours each day, and likely be walking around with my kids on Sunday. 

Go to the website for more info.

Thorne


----------



## Tude (Mar 13, 2014)

Sending my friend out there this info. He is an ultra distance bicycle guy (I mean who does double centuries or more back to back ...). Cool guy named Dwight - hopefully he will make your table!


----------



## Thorne (Mar 13, 2014)

Just got my schedule if anyone is in town and wants to come by and say hello. I will be there both Saturday and Sunday at the Anthropology table from 1:30-3:30 both days. 

Thorne


----------

